# Best Sand Color to bring out the Fish color?



## MikeM

*Which Color Sand??*​
Black6759.82%Beige4540.18%


----------



## MikeM

I'm setting up an Mbuna tank with Polits, Zebras, and either Afra or Saulosi...

I was wondering what would be best for a substrate color. I'm definitely doing sand, but was wondering what would help the fish show their color the best...

Black or Beach-sand Colored???

Thanks for the help!


----------



## djoneser

I have used both colors, the black makes almost everything pop.


----------



## BillD

There is also a darker sand that isn't black. it depends on how natural you want your tank to look.


----------



## MikeM

The more natural the better I guess, as long as it won't make the fish turn dull by trying to blend into it or something...would that mean beach-colored or a more dark grey/black color??


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

personally I prefer a golden look (though bright white in a blackwater tank looks good) and IMO brings out the best in the fish.

however I have been using playsand, which is near white, and not had problems with it


----------



## niccomau

My substrate has white, yellow/gold, and black grains in it, and I love it and the fish look great!!! 
In the end I think it all depends on what kinda of fish you keep. Like Calvus for example...they say if you use black sand for a black calvus it will make the white spots/stripes show up more. White sand for a white calvus makes the black stand out more. It all depends on what you want to highlight in your fish. Sometimes even species articles will suggest substrate colors to better enchance your fish, or to calm them and make them more comfortable. :thumb:


----------



## MikeM

People make very good points....Would anyone want to post pictures of their tanks and say why they like the color substrate they have?

I will be putting Red Zebras, Polits and 2 other species (Likely Maingano and Saulosi) in the 90Gal..so if anyone has these in their tank, let me know if you are happy with your substrate color!

Thanks for the input everyone! It's such a hard decision... :-? :-?


----------



## guitargod01

I would say a mix of colors looks the best not too dark or too light to make it seem more natural. What I did in my tank is took some black sand which has specs of gold. took some white sand with specs of grey and brown. then I got a little red rock sand from southern Utah and mixed them all together. It looks natural but at the same time has enough contrast to bring out colors. Hope that helped. good luck man!!!


----------



## bobberly1

What an indecisive poll. I
m struggling with this question myself, it's nice to reads other people's opinions.


----------



## dreday

i stick to white. i like it since i use a deep blue light. 10000k with 640 blue actinic. makes the fish look good and the white helps reflect the bright light. makes the overall tank look really white.

i like my tanks to look bright and not yellowish. i have not tried black sand as the light would seem to be sucked in by it. the fish would probably stand out though if they are darker in color they will fade in. dark blues will probably look less brilliant.


----------



## Intermision

Here is mine with multi-purpose sand


----------



## howajj

black


----------



## kjhydock

With the fish selection, I'd say black. I have 4 Red Zebras in my tank and I use pool filter sand (white/beige silica sand) and it doesn't do much to bring out the colors of the fish. They do however love to play in the sand, digging holes, uprooting plants, etc.


----------



## jfly

my beef is,, if you want natural (who's ever seen black sand) not saying its not there but doesnt look natural to me


----------



## demonsoni

It's all preference. Sand color is more natural looking, and the black is more cool looking. Both look good. It's more about how you want your tank to look. Thats why I have both, in different tanks of course. I like the pool filter sand in natural beige because its dirt cheap. 
PFS 5$/50 lbs vs. TMS $20/20 lbs


----------



## MikeM

Wow, this really caught on - after I bought my Sand of course 

I decided on Black and got it for $10/50lbs so still pretty cheap. Except once I put it in, it has blacks, greys and browns, so I'm really happy with it. All of the fish color up really nicely!


----------



## phish30

I have a 125 G assorted africans and the black background on the black gravel really makes all their colors pop. My elec. blue johanii really looks sharp, the deep blues and black. My yellow labs also really pop. I don't find that it sucks the light out either. It makes the tank look "deep". Brings out very rich colors in the cichlids. Especially peakocks.


----------



## jfly

oh no!!!!!!! your labs popped... better fill em back up


----------



## cholile

Black is sand with a black background and good strong lighting is more stunning.

Tan/beige pool filter sand is cheaper and more natural.

I think the best approach is pretty clear. At least one tank of each


----------



## MikeM

haha agreed! Although I do love my black sand, my next tank will for sure have beige/tan sand.


----------



## ConstantEvo

This is such a common question and rightfully so!

I've recently setup 3 tanks going with black sand in each and loved the results with:

Kilesas and Featherfins

Haps and Peacocks

and finally a combo Duboisi/Ikola tank

the key is STRONG lighting! I used reefsun 50/50 bulbs and had great results, but I added another 10000K light to the Tropheus to really make them pop.........

I think contrast works well............light fish with dark substrate, dark fish with light.......

Good quality light is THE most important, if you dont think so, buy a good 50/50 bulb and see for yourself!


----------



## DJRansome

I voted beige due to the fish trying to blend with the color of the tank (better they go lighter than darker) and the problem with poop showing up on black.

Beige sand, dark background and rocks. Looks natural and the fish can't really match both so they give up and shine, LOL.

I don't see my zebras really varying their color much. I'd be worrying about the polit male.


----------



## il0veCichlids

^ Poop showing up on blacK? i have a 45 gallon with aragonite sand and i see sooo much poo everywer on the white sand and it looks bad... thats why the next tank im getting im probably getting some black sand with white rocks with strong lighting.


----------



## niswanger

Well I'm fairly new to the whole hobby. I did a 55G in black painted back and black substrate (red zebras, yello labs and yellow tail ACEI) and yes the fish pop but the black sure does swallow up space, meaning sucks the light and over-all I think it makes my tank look smaller. Here's this look, what do you all think?


----------



## Tony La Morte

Beige all the way, looks natural, with a Black back ground to give the tank depth and as DJ Ransome mentioned, great for clean up as poop stands out.
I really like the look of my tanks with the medium gray rocks I have.
Tony


----------



## The Dude315

my Tang tank with multipurpose sand and crushed coral

my South American tank with Tahitian Moon Sand


----------

